# cherry shrimp and bloody mary



## shrimplife (Feb 1, 2017)

Females are ready to breed after moulting, males can sense this and will swim frantically searching for the female to mate...


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

brook39 said:


> I've added 2 female bloody mary to my cherry shrimk tank, and cherry males went crazy, they swarmed females like crazy for mating,is this all right? I've never seen anything like that. Males never bother cherry females same way they did to bloody marys


Man all those low class cherry boys saw two high class ladies walk into their bar one nite...


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Cherries and Bloody Marys are the same species of shrimp... just different color.... and depending on the color of the cherries may depend on how nicely colored the offspring will be.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Interesting tidbit from LRBrett's channel. When you order shrimp of a particular coloration that is harder to get, you end up gettting a lot of older females, because females color up the most. 

https://youtu.be/qQpg2rr7YW0?t=396

Essentially there's a possible faking the color when you order the high end colored shrimp, especially if you received females. On that note, the majority of my females standard RCS from Petco could pass as either fire red or bloody mary. But that's how it works, it's just sorting them by the quality of color.

I'm in the market for some blue shrimp, contemplating getting a mix of Blue Dreams and Blue Velvet assuming the Dreams will really just be the mature female Blue Velvets.


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Bloody mary strain comes from the Chocolate line, so I don't believe they are the same genes that cause red coloration. I'm curious as to what your next generations will look like.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

You are correct Yukiharu.

Fire red and painted fire red cherries are opaque in coloration, where-as Bloody Mary are "clear". Fire reds you cannot see their saddle (if they have good coloration) because their shells are red. Their flesh is clear. Bloody Mary on the other hand have clear shells so you can see their saddles (might be difficult to do so, but is possible), but their flesh is red. This is even more prominent on "high end" colored bloody mary, who even have red pleopods, or swimmerettes. The differences between the two can best be seen when you have the two colors together and put a light behind them.


----------



## brook39 (Aug 12, 2016)

I didn't get bloody mary from chain store like Petco or petsmart, they never Cary those anything else then cherry, I got them from local fish store, they have different shrimp species


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

brook, Petco typically only caries high colored cherries (hard to say if it's even worth grading them...), "blueberry", rili or "orange shrimp". (could be Neos or bees). Sometimes they might even get yellows or another color, but standard is just "cherries".


It's nice that you have an LFS that keep different colors!


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Well this has kinda settled it for me, gonna get blue velvet, and see if I can keep the line going until I get a red and blue shrimp lol.

https://youtu.be/L7Fc4DwNkXM?t=1888


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

I really miss the blue rilis. They were blue with red headgear but they were always a transparent baby blue


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Yukiharu said:


> I really miss the blue rilis. They were blue with red headgear but they were always a transparent baby blue



I've seen them on Aquabid. Saw someone who purchased them and they were quite happy with what they got.


----------



## shrimplife (Feb 1, 2017)

FishRFriendz said:


> Interesting tidbit from LRBrett's channel. When you order shrimp of a particular coloration that is harder to get, you end up gettting a lot of older females, because females color up the most.
> 
> https://youtu.be/qQpg2rr7YW0?t=396
> 
> ...


If the shrimp are homebred, there is no "fake" color... In terms of red Neos, I personally have Bloody Mary. I have kept other reds in the past. I also keep green jades and the same can be said for all of the aforementioned, the females always show the best color, and at maturity. Juvenile shrimp are not as nice. However they ship and acclimate much better then adult shrimp! The males and juvies are never as nice as full grown females. The females show the best color but they males are still nice... 

So don't be disappointed if you get juvies. Give them time to color up!

About Bloody Mary, they have a transparent, yet radiant red looking shell, like a glowing red that is quite easy to identify and seperate from other Red varieties.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

It's possible to "fake color" through color enhancing foods...


----------

